# translation from german please?



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

I am thinking of buying a redwood bridge kit from Germany(cheaper postage to UK). 

There is one word that I cannot find a translation for; here is the sentence with the word at the end 

The bridge cheeks (horizontals?)are threaded with brass rods M2 all individually verbolzt. 

The word is 'verbolzt'; the nearest I have found is 'gib' which I think is the same as a key (as in keyway); the other possibility is that it could be tapped with a screw thread, and have nuts supplied to fit onto the brass rods(2mm diameter?) with the ends of the tapped to 2mm diameter. 

The website is as follows http://gartenbahnparts.com/eshop/index.php, and go to the bridges section and it is in the 65 cm long bridge. 

Has anyone an idea please?


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter get TAC do the translation for you. He seems to have it (German Language) off pat. 
Rod


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Verbolzen is the German verb "to bolt" .


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Garrett has it but ask Manfred (Lotsasteam). Herr Diehl ist von Deutschland..


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Part of my family published one of the last German language newspapers in the US in eastern PA. It did not rub off on me, why I got a D in my last college German class years ago...... Dictionaries and verb drill books come in handy.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 


Thank you for all the replies they have been most helpful, and have answered my question/plea. 

It is just a different way of saying that all the brass tension rods are bolted at the ends. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

The bridge cheeks (horizontals?)are threaded with brass rods M2 all individually verbolzt.

...are threaded with brass rods M2 all individually *held together by rivets.* 
"Bolzen" could be translated as bolt or rivet or pin. 
"ver..." often means "do with" 
"ver...t" often means "done with"


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That word had me stumped


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

'The bridge sides are all individually bolted with M2 threaded brass rods.' 
The word that may have caused you grief was 'Messinggewindestangen' - literally 'brass-screw-threaded-poles/rods'.... 

It's made of red cedar too, VERY nice. 

Ich habe vielleicht einen Fehler in meiner Übersetzung des Textes gemacht, aber ich habe sehr starken Glauben an meiner Fähigkeit, die deutsche Sprache zu sprechen und zu lesen. Ich benutze jeden Tag meines Lebens wenigstens drei verschiedene Sprachen, und die deutsche Sprache ist einer von ihnen. 

Beste Wünsche nach Ost-Anglia! 

tac


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Spule 4 on 06/20/2008 4:22 PM
Verbolzen is the German verb "to bolt" .





I knew that. I didn't want to say anything because I didn't want you to think I was a KNOW IT ALL /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By tacfoley on 06/21/2008 2:39 PM
'The bridge sides are all individually bolted with M2 threaded brass rods.' 
The word that may have caused you grief was 'Messinggewindestangen' - literally 'brass-screw-threaded-poles/rods'.... 
It's made of red cedar too, VERY nice. 
Ich habe vielleicht einen Fehler in meiner Übersetzung des Textes gemacht, aber ich habe sehr starken Glauben an meiner Fähigkeit, die deutsche Sprache zu sprechen und zu lesen. Ich benutze jeden Tag meines Lebens wenigstens drei verschiedene Sprachen, und die deutsche Sprache ist einer von ihnen. 
Beste Wünsche nach Ost-Anglia! 
tac






Hi Tac, 


Thanks for that, you have put into words what I thought it was going to be. Most helpful!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr J - but you are a MODERATOR - by default, you MUST know it all./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

tac


----------

